# Asthma advice



## samjames

Hi ,Just trying to pick your brains,we are looking at getting a cockapoo at the moment to join our family of two boys aged 8 and 12 my wife has very slight asthma and so we have been looking at the cockapoo because of their temperament and their allergy friendly reputation.Has anyone had problems with allergies and the cockapoo ? we live in the Epsom area and wondered if any one knew of a recommended breeder in this area because the last thing we want to do is rush into the wrong choice for our family.I have been reading many of your posts to point us in the right direction and any advice would be appreciated .:wave:
Thanks


----------



## kendal

you need tp get your wife round some cockapoos to gage her reaction to them, prefrable indoors. 

some cockapoos can cause a reaction this can sometimes pass as the pup gets older. 

you might be best looking at the curlier cockapoo 

have you any thaughts on what kind of cross you are after American/English (show or working) cross Toy or Mini poodle 

boy or girl

do you have a colour in mind.


----------



## mandym

Hi there If you look at the post called allergic to my cockapoo in the cockapoo talk section you may find some replies that may help,my daughter has asthma too and i explained to this member what we did when we got our first cockapoo.its about 6 pages as its a slightly older post xxx


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie

Hi & welcome 

mandym has given great advice there 
http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=4266&highlight=allergic+cockapoo
That is the link for the full thread & as you can see cockapoos can cause reactions in some people.

Kendal is also right, the best way to check this is for your wife to be around puppy & adult cockapoos in an enclosed space to see if this triggers any reactions

Good luck  They are amazing dogs if you decide to go ahead with one! x


----------



## Sezra

Hi. I agree with all of the above advice. Definitely try and spend time with some Cockapoos to see if there is any reaction. 

I am mildly asthmatic and thankfully have no reaction to Daisy and although this is often the case a Cockapoo meeting is the best way to be sure!


----------



## Mogdog

samjames said:


> Hi ,Just trying to pick your brains,we are looking at getting a cockapoo at the moment to join our family of two boys aged 8 and 12 my wife has very slight asthma and so we have been looking at the cockapoo because of their temperament and their allergy friendly reputation.Has anyone had problems with allergies and the cockapoo ? we live in the Epsom area and wondered if any one knew of a recommended breeder in this area because the last thing we want to do is rush into the wrong choice for our family.I have been reading many of your posts to point us in the right direction and any advice would be appreciated .:wave:
> Thanks


Hi,

I also have two boys, 15 and 17, and one of them has asthma and ezcema which is why we went for the cockapoo. I don't know of any breeders in the Epsom area but I live in Dorking and if you would like to meet my dogs at a weekend to test for allergy I'd be happy to help.

I did a lot of research about this as I felt it would be heartbreaking to get a lovely puppy and not be able to keep it ... would be awful for my son's allergies to be made worse also, but we've had no problems at all. 

Sue


----------



## lady amanda

I have extreme asthma and allergies...and no issues with my cockapoo...but every individual has different triggers to their Asthma


----------



## samjames

Hi Thanks for all your replies ,
Kendal I think at the moment we are considering a English spaniel cross and my wife has set her heart on a chocolate girl but i think she would be open to any advice.
Mogdog thanks for your kind offer that would be a great idea if we could at some point plan a trip out to Dorking.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie

Do you think you would prefer an English working cocker or an English show line cocker cross? (some even have both in the cocker) so that is also another part to the cross to consider, it can all be quite confusing! & lots of pros & cons & differences & similarities in each haha.

It was lovely offer from Sue  & seems like a very good idea  Although probably good to spend a little time in a more enclosed space with cockapoos for your wife as well if Sue or anyone else close by wouldn't mind doing that with you


----------



## JoJo

Hi & welcome to the forum ...

Great advice above, all I would say is to find a good breeder and visit with all your family .. spend much time around cockapoos prior to falling in love with a puppy ... just to be on the safe side  enjoy your search .. we will all help you as much as we can  

Puppy buying guide here which may help you  

http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/category/cockapoos/puppy-buying-guide/


----------



## samjames

Hi thanks again for your relies Laura from what we have read I think with two young boys and a fairly energetic lifestyle a english working cocker would be the one to go for but confused is putting it mildly.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie

Haha that's fair enough  It can be difficult as some say that working cockers can be very energetic compared to show cockers, however in the crosses sometimes this isn't the case & you find the opposite or even just a good balance, so i'm not sure it will matter so much as long as you are happy with your choice of breeder & pup  Good luck!


----------



## samjames

Jo Jo 
Thanks for the link it looks like i have a lot to learn .


----------



## Pepster

Hi, definitely spend some time with cockapoos and see how you daughter is. My daughter was allergic to her friends dogs , made ger wheezy and eyes itchy, so thought we wouldn't be able to have any pets but then we spent a fortnight with my auntie and her labradoodle and Alice was fine. This got me thinking but I knew a lab would be too large for us so went on the hunt for a cockapoo. She has been absolutely fine with pepper so we made the right choice. We wondered if she had maybe grown out of her allergies but we visited her auntie who has a dalmation last week and within 15 minutes was needing her inhaler.


----------



## sharplesfamily

I lose count of the number of things that Harri is allergic to (dust, penicillin, amoxicillin, erythromicin, dogs, cats, etc.) but she isn't allergic to our 'poo. Her mum is also allergic and wheezes with her own Retriever, my sister-in-law's dog and cats but again, not with Luna.

However, not all 'poos are the same and I remember the heartrending thread where someone was really allergic to their new puppy and had to look at rehoming. I'd definitely echo everyone else's recommendations to "Try before you buy" and spend time with some.

Good luck

Dave


----------



## Mogdog

samjames said:


> Hi Thanks for all your replies ,
> Kendal I think at the moment we are considering a English spaniel cross and my wife has set her heart on a chocolate girl but i think she would be open to any advice.
> Mogdog thanks for your kind offer that would be a great idea if we could at some point plan a trip out to Dorking.


Hi, we'd be happy to help ... I've replied to your private message.

Sue


----------

